# Robot Detector de obtaculos y Comandado por Infrarojos



## cristiansaid (Mar 6, 2007)

hola a todos quiero mostrarles un bot que he construido este microrobot esta dotado de sensores IR para detectar los obstáculos y tambien puede ser controlador por un control de tv para que se mueva en cualquier direccion.

el bot tienes un pic 16f84 en el cual esta toda su programacion consta de dos servomotores Futaba S3003 (truncados), tiene un pequeño circuito para medir el nivel de carga de las pilas, su voltaje de operacion este 5V, el control de TV es de phillips el codigo infrarrojo es es RC5 a traves de este mando el bot va hacia adelante, retrocede, gira a la izquierda o derecha y tiene giros continuos en su propio eje en ambos sentidos (Izquierda o Derecha) y se mueve en pequeños pasos de 5 milimetros (movimientos de mas precision).


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hola cristiansaid,

me parece muy interesante tu robot. Pero sobretodo me interesa una cosa. Me podrias explicar como has hecho para mandarle ordenes desde el mando a distancia? Supongo que debes tener un receptor de IR pero que clase de señales envia el mando? Deben ir moduladas a una determinada frecuencia no???


----------



## cristiansaid (Mar 7, 2007)

Hola hawk360, para mandar las ordenes a distancia yo utilizo un control de phillips que es codigo RC5 o codigo manchester este codigo tu puedes ver con un pequeño montaje la codificacion de cada boton el control IR cabe resaltar que la frecuencia esta entre los 36-38Khz,  o tambien en el osciloscopio tu conectas el receptor infrarrojo el TSO1736 se conecta la salida der receptory miras la señal que te manda y la interpretas, o uno que de se sharp el GP1U26XX que tambien tiene esta frecuencia y miras la codificación de cada boton, luego lo de mas es facil solo es programar al micro controlador para que realice cualquier funcion  con esa señal que se le especifico.


saludos


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 8, 2007)

Y como diferencias si se ha pulsado una tecla u otra? Cada tecla tiene una frecuencia diferente o envia una codificación determinada?


----------



## cristiansaid (Mar 10, 2007)

hola, es correcto cada tecla tiene una codificación diferente y por lo tanto es diferente una de otra no todas las teclas tiene la misma codificación.



saludos


----------



## niten (Mar 13, 2007)

podria poner el codigo del PIC?
para darmos una idea de como manejar la señal de muestro propio contol
gracias.


----------



## cristiansaid (Mar 14, 2007)

hola bueno yo lo que hice fue que tome un codigo de mikrobasic y de alli partir para hacer el codigo


```
DEVICE 16f84
XTAL 4

'Alias y constantes
SYMBOL Glitch      = 52
SYMBOL Ok          = 50

'Definicion de puertos
SYMBOL Bumper	   = PortA.4		'Bumpers
SYMBOL Sensor_IR   = PortB.0		'Pin del Sensor IR
SYMBOL Left_IR	   = PortA.2		'Pin del LED IR Derecho
SYMBOL Right_IR	   = PortA.3		'Pin del LED IR izquierdo
SYMBOL SRV_D 	   = PortA.0		'Pin del Servo Derecho
SYMBOL SRV_I	   = PortA.1		'Pin del Servo Izquierdo
SYMBOL LED_D 	   = PortB.1		'Led indicador Derecho
SYMBOL LED_C   	   = PortB.2		'Led indicador central
SYMBOL LED_I   	   = PortB.3		'Led indicador izquierdo
SYMBOL LED_1       = PortB.4		'Led indicador Recepcion IR	

'Definiciones
DIM Comando	  	   AS BYTE			'Comando del RC5
DIM ComandoAnt     AS BYTE			
DIM Sistema        AS BYTE			'Sistema del RC5
DIM SistemaAnt     AS BYTE
DIM BD1            AS BYTE			'Contador de Bits
DIM Tog_Bit        AS BIT			'Bit de Toogle
DIM Valor          AS BIT			'Valor del bit recibido (0-1) 
DIM c 			   AS BYTE			
DIM Giro 		   AS BYTE			'Contador de giros para la funcion de los bumpers
DIM SGiro		   AS BYTE

CLEAR 

'Reset de variables
PORTB = 0
SRV_D = 0
SRV_I = 0
Bumper = 0

DELAYMS 1000	   'Esperamos un segundo para que el PIC se estabilize

GOTO Inicio

'Subrutina de captura de los bits (12 bits RC5)                                                                                                            
CapturaBit:
 Valor = sensor_IR
 BD1   = 0
 WHILE Sensor_IR = Valor AND BD1 < Ok 
   INC BD1
 WEND
 IF Ok = BD1 THEN ErrorRecibido
 DELAYUS 1100
RETURN


'Programa principal ************************************************************                                                                                                            
Inicio:
  BD1 = 0
  WHILE Sensor_IR = 1
  WEND  			   			'Espera a recibir una señal de IR
  WHILE Sensor_IR = 0 AND BD1 < Glitch
    INC BD1
  WEND
  IF BD1 < Glitch THEN GOTO ErrorGlitch

  ComandoAnt = Comando        'Guarda los valores anteriores por si hay algun error de IR 
  SistemaAnt = Sistema
 
  DELAYUS 400

  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Comando.6 = Valor ^ 1       'Bit extendido
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Tog_Bit = Valor 	  		  'Bit de Toggle
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Sistema.4 = Valor			  'Bits de sistema
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Sistema.3 = Valor
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Sistema.2 = Valor
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Sistema.1 = Valor
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Sistema.0 = Valor
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Comando.5 = Valor			  'Bits de comando
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Comando.4 = Valor
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Comando.3 = Valor
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Comando.2 = Valor
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Comando.1 = Valor
  GOSUB CapturaBit
  Comando.0 = Valor

END
```


----------



## bandam (Jul 28, 2008)

hola cristian sabes que no soy bueno en programacion de pic podrias ayudarme ya sea con el program ya sea en codigo ensamblador o en hexadecimal para que me sea un pocp mas facil programar el pic porque  el robot lo tengo ya listo. chao gracias


----------



## jaime07 (Sep 15, 2008)

ola Cristiansaid, muy interesante tu proyecto, soy nuevo en esto de la robotica, y quiero empezar emulando tu proyecto. Si fueras tan mable de poner la lista de componente que usaste en tu proyecto, el esquema; que programa puedo usar para que ese codigo que muestra lo convierta a un lenguaje para que que pueda grabarlo en el pic. Y como es que se sabe, que herramientas se usa para saber que codigo tiene cada boton del control (Software, hardware)


----------



## jose vazquez (Feb 2, 2009)

amigo tienes los diagramas esquematicos de ese robot podrias facilitarlos quiero hacer uno igual agradeceria tu apoyo


----------



## saulitodark (Jul 30, 2009)

amigo me sumo a la peticion de los diagramas y lista de materiales para empezar por el area de robotica por favor serias de mucha ayuda


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 30, 2009)

cristiansaid nos podrias pasarel esquema de tu robot?
saludos!


----------



## electroandres (Jul 30, 2009)

esta realmente bueno, yo epero en el verano empezar con un proyecto asi. Pero todo automatico (tipo un zumo o un seguidor de lineas pero no es nada de eso).
Quisiera, si sos tan amable, que nos pases el esquema del robot. 
Tambien quisiera ver la parte de programacion de el comando por IR, nada mas para saber como se hace.
PD: Te quedo excelente te felicito


----------



## marmol2000 (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola necesito que me digas si puedes ayudarme hacer este proyecto para la universidad soy estudiante principiante de mecatronica con conocimientos MINIMOS de electronica y por lo tal necesito bastante ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## mechazz (Ago 9, 2009)

hola es interesante yo creo algo parecido solo que estoy usando como sensores un fototransistor  en forma de sensor de reflexion pero soy nuevo y no me queda  un tip de no se polarizar el transistor y el fotodiodo gracias


----------



## migue81f (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola a todos soy nuevo en la parte de electronica y deseo construir un robot detector o esquiva obstaculos quisiera que me pudieran ayudar a construir uno sencillo..les agradezco mucho. Migue81f@hot.....


----------

